# Whats the Connection? Logo's



## Mark T (Oct 28, 2016)

Something diabetes related this week.

Company logos that are connected in some way.  What are these companies and what connects them?


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 28, 2016)

7 - Tesco
9 - Boots


----------



## Mark T (Oct 28, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> 7 - Tesco
> 9 - Boots


Both correct


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm surprised no more of these logo's have gone - especially as many of you (GG included) use products made by these companies!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 29, 2016)

6. Google?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2016)

Is 5 the N in Johnson & Johnson ?  I may well use their cotton buds but nowt to do with diabetes, but there again neither are Tesco or Boots !


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 29, 2016)

Is it anything to do with medical / pharmaceutical supplies?


----------



## Flower (Oct 29, 2016)

1. Marks and Spencer?
2.Royal Mail


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> 6. Google?


Nope



trophywench said:


> Is 5 the N in Johnson & Johnson ?  I may well use their cotton buds but nowt to do with diabetes, but there again neither are Tesco or Boots !


Yes, it's J&J



Flower said:


> 1. Marks and Spencer?
> 2.Royal Mail


1. No
2. Yes


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Is it anything to do with medical / pharmaceutical supplies?


No, that's not the link


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm struggling with J&J and what their relationship with diabetes is?  Or M&S.

On a different tack - are they all companies on DUK's list of corporate backers, perchance?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 29, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I'm struggling with J&J and what their relationship with diabetes is?  Or M&S.
> 
> On a different tack - are they all companies on DUK's list of corporate backers, perchance?


Bingo!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh well, bit of a stab in the dark LOL

Doesn't really matter to me who backs em - just carry on please!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok, summarising where we are currently.  The link is that they are all corporate sponsors of DUK.

1. ?
2. Royal Mail
3. ?
4. ?
5. Johnson & Johnson
6. ?
7. Tesco
8. ?
9. Boots

Can anyone fill in the missing blanks?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2016)

Well here's the list they publish, never heard of a few!

Here are some highlights of the fantastic work we’re doing with our current partners:


Betavivo
Boots
Bupa
Edgbaston
Johnson & Johnson
Lilly Diabetes
Novo Nordisk
Only By Nature
Royal Mail
Sanofi
Tesco


----------



## Mark T (Nov 1, 2016)

Well there are 11 companies in that list and I only used 9 plus 4 have already been found!

I don't think it will take long to identify the missing ones


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

so
1 = Novo Nordisk
3 = Bupa
4 = Edgbaston
6= Betavivo
8 = Sanofi


----------



## Mark T (Nov 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> so
> 1 = Novo Nordisk
> 3 = Bupa
> 4 = Edgbaston
> ...


Well done!  that's the rest of them.

Something a bit more "classic" coming up on friday...


----------

